# Work



## SusieandGlenn (Nov 29, 2010)

Anyone know of any good job agencies in Caldas?

Many thanks


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

SusieandGlenn said:


> Anyone know of any good job agencies in Caldas?
> 
> Many thanks


It's a bit like the reply to ray1561, I'm afraid, do you speak the language, have you specific skills? I don't think theres enough jobs for the locals, yet alone for the outsider, and job agency don't exist here in quite the same way as UK.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

each town will have a job centre, (Centre do emprego) you can try there but i think if you dont speak Portuguese they will struggle to find anything for you.


----------

